# بالصور : جميع طرق الاعدام



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالصور : جميع طرق الاعدام*​

سنستعرض بالصور جميع وسائل الاعدام الموجودة في العالم وهي كثيرة ويصل  عددها فوق ال 20 , منها المألوفة لنا ومنها الغير مألوفة. من الجدير ذكره  ان عقوبة الاعدام تم استعمالها على مر الزمن في كل المجتمعات وحتى يومنا  هذا نجد دول متقدمّة لا زالت تستعمل هذه العقوبة القاسية. بين مؤيد ومعارض  سنشاهد في هذا الموضوع وسائل الاعدام التي عرفها التاريخ. أحب أن أنوّه أنّ  الموضوع قد يثير الاشمئزاز نوعاً ما , بكلمات أخرى هذا الموضوع لا يمكن  وصفه كموضوع لطيف ,

*الخنق*


يتم وضع الركبة على صدر الضحية بقوة كبيرة فيصعب عليه التنفس وفي النهاية يختنق ويموت.









​* الغلي :*​ 
كما تشاهدونة بالصورة (توضيحية وليست حقيقية) , تعتبر هذه الطريقة بطيئة  ومؤلمة جداً , وهذه الوسيلة استعملوها في اسيا وفي اوروبا قبل 3000 سنة.  كانوا يستعملون للغلي الماء او الزيت او الحامض …








​* الحرق :*
​استعملوها قديماً ضد من اتهموهم بالكفر , الخيانة والسحر. الرومانيين  أعدموا الكثير بهذه الطريقة على خلفية دينية. شدة الألم لا تطاق من النار ​ 






​* الدفن :*​ 
توقف تزويد الاوكسجين للمخ لدقائق قليلة يؤدي الى ضرر دائم لا يمكن  معالجته مثل الشلل. اذا استمر هذا التوقف 2-4 دقائق سوف يؤدي ذالك الى  الموت. قد يكون الدفن في داخل كهف صغير ومظلم مع مساحة قليلة جدا , عندها  سيكون الموت ابطأ نوعا ما والعذاب سيكون أكبر.








​* السحق :*
​هذه الوسيلة استعملت في جنوب اسيا قبل 4000 عام وكانت تتم عن طريق سحق  جسد الضحية اما عن طريق وضع الصخور عليه او بالاستعانة بالفيل حيث يصعد على  رأس المحكوم عليه بالاعدام.​ 








​* ضرب العنق :*​ 
وهذه الوسيلة تستعمل في بعض الدول التي تحكم وفق الشريعة (القصاص) ,  ونجد لها أيضا استعمال ايضا في العراق , الفلبين , اندونيسيا , الشيشان ,  الصين واليابان. اذا كان السيف حاد جدا والضربة سريعة ودقيقة فالموت سيكون  سريع وغير مؤلم بينما لو كان السيف غير حاد والضربة غير قوية وغير دقيقة –  الله يكون في عون الضحية.









​* الغرق :*​ 
يتم وضع الضحية في بركة ماء بعد ان يربطونه بالحجارة حتى لا يطفوا. ايضا  في هذه الحالة سيتوقف تزويد المخ بالاكسجين والنتيجة هي الموت. 








​* الكرسي الكهربائي :*
​يثبّت الشخص على الكرسي ويوصل جسمه بالكترودات , ويتم صعقه بقوة 2000  فولت لمدة 15 ثانية حتى يتوقف قلبه عن العمل. تصل درجة حرارة جسم الضحية في  هذه الأثناء الى 60 درجة مؤية مما يتسبب بأضرار شديدة للأعضاء الداخلية.  يتم وضع شريط لاصق على عيون الضحية حتى لا تطير من مكانها أثناء عملية  الاعدام. هذه الوسيلة لا زالت متبعّة في بعض الولايات في أمريكا.​ 









​* المتفجرات :*
​يتم وضع قنابل على جسد الضحية ويتم تفجيرها بالتحكم عن بعد. ​ 









​* كرسي الخنق :*
​شبيه بالكرسي الكهربائي , لكن هذا الكرسي مخصّص للخنق كما تشاهدون  بالصورة. استعملت هذه الطريقة في اسبانيا حتى نهاية عام 1974 عند سقوط حكم  فرانسيسكو فرانكو.​ 









​* غرفة الغاز :*​ 
استعملت هذه الوسيلة في امريكا وكوريا الشمالية في بداية عام 1920. يتم  حبس الضحية في الغرفة الخاصة , ومن ثم يفتحون انبوبة الغاز القاتل , هذا  الغاز مرئي وينصحون الضحية باستنشاقه بسرعة حتى يفقد الوعي بسرعة كي لا  يتعذّب.










​* المقصلة :*​ 
طريقتها سهلة وسريعة. ينام الشخص على ظهره وهو ينظر الى الأعلى ويسلّم  أمره لله , حتى تهوي السكين على رقبته فينفصل رأسه عن جسده. اشتهرت المقصلة  في فرنسا أيام الثورة الفرنسية 1789–1799 . اخر استعمال للمقصلة كان في  فرنسا عام 1939 بحق مجرم أدين بقتل 6 أشخاص.









​* الشنق :*​ 
وهذه الطريقة يعرفها الجميع , أشهر من شُنق الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين ,  وهذه الطريقة تنتهي بالموت لعدة أسباب – سد مجرى التنفس , كسر الرقبة أو  السكتة القلبية. تستعمل هذه الطريقة في دول عربية كثيرة من ضمنها العراق  والأردن.










​* أدوات التعذيب :*
​أدوات غريبة وعجيبه , بامكانكم ان تتخيلون ماذا يفعلون بهذه الأدوات التي تشاهدونها في الصورة.​








​* الحقنة المميتة :*
​يتم استعمال سموم عديدة ومختلفة في هذه الحقنة مما يؤدي الى الشلل وتوقف  القلب عن النبض. يحصل الموت النهائي خلال 7-11 دقيقة مع العلم أن الضحية  يفقد الاحساس خلال 30 ثانية بعد الحقنة , ومن ثم في خلال 45 ثانية أخرى  يصاب بالشلل التام , وخلال 30 ثانية أخرى يتوقف القلب عن العمل. يحددون  كمية المواد المحقونة حسب وزن الضيحة.​ 









​* الرمي بالرصاص :*
​الله أعلم انه هذه أسهل طريقة , الرصاص يمزق جسد الضحية خلال ثواني  قليلة. كل دولة كان يتم بها الاعدام لا بد وأن استعملت هذه الطريقة. الرئيس  صدام حسين رحمه الله طلب أن يُعدم بهذه الطريقة لكن طلبه رُفض.​








​* فريسة للحيوانات :*
​طريقة قديمة جدا , كانوا يضعون جسم الضحية بداخل جثة حيوان ميت ,  ويحكمون ربطه ويضعونه على قمم الجبال فتنتشر رائحة اللحم النتنه فتأتي  النسور وتنهش من جسم الضحية حتى يموت. هنالك طرق أخرى مشابهة مثل القاء  الضحية في داخل بئر مليئ بالأفاعي السامة فيرجعون اليه بعد ساعة لينتشلونه  جثة هامدة (أو يختفي).​ 









​* الرجم :*
​يتم دفن نصف جثة المحكوم  عليه ومن ثم يرجم بالحجارة حتى الموت.​ 







وطبعا دى طريقه المتخلفين اللى احنا عارفينهم :gy0000:

:smile02.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*نسيت الدهس بالمدرعات المسروقه يا عم الحج*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *نسيت الدهس بالمدرعات المسروقه يا عم الحج*​


 
دى طريقة لسه جديدة لم يتم تنفذها غير مرة وحده

فى طريقة المختل عقليا

وطريقة الماس الكهربائى

وانتى وحظك بق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

The Star قال:


> دى طريقة لسه جديدة لم يتم تنفذها غير مرة وحده
> 
> فى طريقة المختل عقليا
> 
> ...



*جديده !!!!
مش بعيد المجلس يطالب بتسجيلها ببرائه الاختراع 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كل واحد يقول يختار ايه منهم هههههههههه

بس الصور مش ظاهرة عندى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل واحد يقول يختار ايه منهم هههههههههه



*انا هتختارهم كلهم 
واروح الفهم هديه في محل من بتوع اتنين ونص 
واحط عليهم ورده 
وهديهوملك هديه :smile02
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2011)

> انا هتختارهم كلهم
> واروح الفهم هديه في محل من بتوع اتنين ونص
> واحط عليهم ورده
> وهديهوملك هديه



موااااااافقة

هو فى حد بيموت مرتين

اللى يختار واحدة منهم بس زى اللى يختارهم كلهم

ايه رأيك فى الحكم دى يا بنى ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> موااااااافقة
> 
> هو فى حد بيموت مرتين
> 
> ...


*صدقتي يا ابنتي 
فالقتل بسيف صداء 
تماماً مثل القتل بسكن من فضه 
في النهايه هتمشيوا في جنازتي :94:
*​


----------



## emad62 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*الحمد لله الواحد اطمن على نفس*

*روح ربنا يطمنك يا شيخ *
*زى ما ريحت قلبنا*​


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ياحول العالم انا باكل ياناس باكل باكل ممم
ارحمونى 
يالة ياحبيبى كل واحد يختار طريقة علشان المرة الى بعديها نوفر على المجلس العسكرى تعب وتفكير فى طرق قتلنا كل واحد يروح 
لطنطاوى ويقولة عايز يموت يكذا 
انا عن نفسى لسة مقررتش اصل كلهم حلوين هههههههه


----------



## My Rock (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*الصور غير ظاهرة عندي (**"الصورة منقولة من مدونة رشيد"**) .. محتاجها لتوسيع قاعدة الإعدامات في المنتدى 
*


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

استبدلت الصور​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*ايه الطرق دى فظيعه
الاول مكنتش الصور ظاهره بس ياريتهم ما ظهروا  ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع رهييب وفضييع
ميرسي للموضوع
وربنا يرحمناا


----------



## white.angel (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما اقسى الانسان ... فى احكامه ... *
*اذكر ايضً وسيلة اعدام .. سمعت بها قبلاً*
*وهى ربط جثة شخص ميت ... على جسد المحكوم عليه بالاعدام ... *
*وتتعفن الجثه الميثه على الجسد الحى ... وينتهى الامر بموت هذا الشخص*
*لا اذكر التفاصيل ... ولكنى سمعت بها قبلاً ... منتهى البشاعه الانسانيه ...*​


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *نسيت الدهس بالمدرعات المسروقه يا عم الحج*​




لا دى طريقه استهبال مش طريقه اعدام :act31:​


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

The Star قال:


> دى طريقة لسه جديدة لم يتم تنفذها غير مرة وحده
> 
> فى طريقة المختل عقليا
> 
> ...





الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *جديده !!!!
> مش بعيد المجلس يطالب بتسجيلها ببرائه الاختراع
> *​




:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل واحد يقول يختار ايه منهم هههههههههه
> 
> بس الصور مش ظاهرة عندى




زمانها ظهرت وركبك بتخبط على الجيران دلوقتى :gy0000:​


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

emad62 قال:


> *الحمد لله الواحد اطمن على نفس*
> 
> *روح ربنا يطمنك يا شيخ *
> *زى ما ريحت قلبنا*​




5 نجوم اللى بنعمله مش عارف هنعمل معاكم اكتر من كدة ايه :smile02​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أشعر بدني من هالطرق ههههههه
شكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> ياحول العالم انا باكل ياناس باكل باكل ممم
> ارحمونى
> يالة ياحبيبى كل واحد يختار طريقة علشان المرة الى بعديها نوفر على المجلس العسكرى تعب وتفكير فى طرق قتلنا كل واحد يروح
> لطنطاوى ويقولة عايز يموت يكذا
> انا عن نفسى لسة مقررتش اصل كلهم حلوين هههههههه




خلاص نبعتهملك كلهم يا عسل :t25:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​



* :gun: في حاجه يا اخ  :gun:
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> *الصور غير ظاهرة عندي (**"الصورة منقولة من مدونة رشيد"**) .. محتاجها لتوسيع قاعدة الإعدامات في المنتدى
> *



أظنك ستستخدم الصعق بالكهرباء .. حتى تستريح سريعا من الثرثره ld:​


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * :gun: في حاجه يا اخ  :gun:
> *​




اة محدش يغلط فى المجلس السمكرى وانا موجود :act31:​


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *ما اقسى الانسان ... فى احكامه ... *
> *اذكر ايضً وسيلة اعدام .. سمعت بها قبلاً*
> *وهى ربط جثة شخص ميت ... على جسد المحكوم عليه بالاعدام ... *
> *وتتعفن الجثه الميثه على الجسد الحى ... وينتهى الامر بموت هذا الشخص*
> *لا اذكر التفاصيل ... ولكنى سمعت بها قبلاً ... منتهى البشاعه الانسانيه ...*​



انتى لو عايزه فى طرق شنيعه وفظيعه انا منزلتهاش هنا علشان محدش يتعب نفسيا .. مش عارف ايه قمه القسوة دى اللى كانت ومازالت موجودة :t26:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> اة محدش يغلط فى المجلس السمكرى وانا موجود :act31:​



*هتغلط انت يعني وتقوم بالواجب ؟
*​


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

اللة اللة الصور تفرح اوىىىىىىى وتفتح النفس على الموت
بس بجد اخر صورة بتاعت الرجم صعبة عليا اوى اتصدقوا فكرتنى بالى بيحصل فينا دلوقتى ولا لو مسكوا الاخوان
بس ربنا كبير
ربنا يعنا 
على فكرة اصعب موتى بتاعت الرجم
وان الحيوانات تاكل لحم الانسان لحد مايموت 
وكمان بتاعت الفيل دى الدهس والغلى والحرق لكن الباقى معقول بس اهو كلة موت بس برضة رحمة شوية فى الموت


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> زمانها ظهرت وركبك بتخبط على الجيران دلوقتى



ايه التفنن ده فى القتل

اه يا اخويا  :11azy:ههههههههههه

بس المقصلة مجابوش صورة للتنفيذ عملى ليه هيا مش شغالة ؟؟ :t9::t9:


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه التفنن ده فى القتل
> 
> اه يا اخويا  :11azy:ههههههههههه
> 
> بس المقصلة مجابوش صورة للتنفيذ عملى ليه هيا مش شغالة ؟؟ :t9::t9:




هههههههه عيني






​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2011)

والجردل ده عشان تقع فيه الراس 

يا نهااااااااار ههههههههههه

عايزة الراس بقى ههههههههه

شكرا يا خويا على الصور اشوف فيك اسبوع


----------



## zama (10 نوفمبر 2011)

حلو  ..


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا للمعلومات 
موضوع جديد
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## zama (10 نوفمبر 2011)

قي طريقة أسهل من الكلام دا ، دا مجرد رأئ ..

حقنة هوا بالوريد ، الزبون هيسافر و يدعيلك ..

==

bye ..


----------



## rania79 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

يوهووووووووووووووى
حاجات عجيبة اوى
ميرسى ليك


----------



## marcelino (12 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> والجردل ده عشان تقع فيه الراس
> 
> يا نهااااااااار ههههههههههه
> 
> ...




شوفتى الجردل ؟ الناس دى دقيقه اصلها هههههه​


----------



## marcelino (12 نوفمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> حلو  ..





zama قال:


> قي طريقة أسهل من الكلام دا ، دا مجرد رأئ ..
> 
> حقنة هوا بالوريد ، الزبون هيسافر و يدعيلك ..
> 
> ...




ياعم هما مش مطلعينهم رحله علشان يخففوا عنهم

ده حكم بالاعدام  ولازم اللى يُعدم يتعذب ويحس بذنبه​


----------



## marcelino (12 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للمعلومات
> موضوع جديد
> ربنا يباركك*​



نووورت يا باشا​


----------



## marcelino (12 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> يوهووووووووووووووى
> حاجات عجيبة اوى
> ميرسى ليك




أى خدعه يا ملعم​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*طريقة سحق الراس صعبة اووووووووي
منك لله يا ميلو *:ranting:


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *طريقة سحق الراس صعبة اووووووووي
> منك لله يا ميلو *:ranting:



احسن احسن احسن :new2:​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع صعب اوي بصراحة
وكل الطرق صعبة جدا
وفي طرق اللي بيستخدمها مش بيكون عنده قلبه ولا بيحس
لان حرام نعذب روح مهما عملت
لان ربنا اللي بيحاسب مش احنا
ميرسي ليك يا مارو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*الله يبعدنا عن كلها حرام حرام*  لايحق لاي من البشر ان يفعل هذا لانهم جميعا  خلقة الله هو وحدة له الحق ان يفعل ما يشاء بخليقته


----------

